#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Send invition to yor frinds

## Mohamed

Send invitation to your friends in your  email address book  for visiting  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   by the following link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Send invition to yor frinds

----------


## aliali

Done

----------


## Mohamed

> Done



Thanks

----------


## aliali

No Problem  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freeman

Done

----------


## Horsepowersnkilowatts

Do keep it up...how do i find out if books and articles or white papers are available on marine, ships shipping somewhere

----------


## khaled

ok ,Done

----------


## ameer

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Done Done Done

----------

